# ???



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Nobody fishing??? 

OR 

Nobody catching???


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

I was wondering how the Upper escambia/river area was doing myself....


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

Pickens is loaded with ARS, whatever thats worth...


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I went yesterday morning in the fog.....and man the fog was thick ! I figured that the fog would have the trout on the feed with the overcast conditions.....wrong. The water temperature is back up to 59.9 ° . Last week the water temperature was 51°. The higher temperature has allowed the trout to scatter once again....but not completely leave the area though. I caught 7 trout yesterday and 2 of them were keepers. Tough ! I won't get the chance to fish today, because I have to take the boat back to L&M and let them replace rpm gauge.


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

Dang Russ, you'd better get back to the beach or you'll have to change your name to TroutKing


----------



## Riverfan (Apr 5, 2015)

Warm temps starting to help. Best day sense we got here. Small soft plastics and jerkbaits.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Riverfan said:


> Warm temps starting to help. Best day sense we got here. Small soft plastics and jerkbaits.


Very nice looking dinner...


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Russ can catch fish in a mud puddle.


----------



## Alumacrafty (Feb 4, 2018)

The mighty blue crab are biting at every spot I try. Sooner or later they will be worth the mess of eating them. Don’t believe everything you see on YouTube. I followed the instructions of a nice gentleman on how to hold them. Damn thing reached around and grabbed my finger. The fight was on, he drew blood first. That nice guy must be sitting in his chair shaking his head saying, thanks for sending them snowbirds down.


----------



## Capnmichael (Sep 18, 2015)

I haven't been catching lately, I'm blaming the fact that I'm land locked. Excited for warmer weather when the fish move back to the flats and dock lights to stay.

Hopefully ill get a vehicle to pull my boat this year, its a sad sight just sitting in the yard.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Alumacrafty said:


> The mighty blue crab are biting at every spot I try. Sooner or later they will be worth the mess of eating them. Don’t believe everything you see on YouTube. I followed the instructions of a nice gentleman on how to hold them. Damn thing reached around and grabbed my finger. The fight was on, he drew blood first. That nice guy must be sitting in his chair shaking his head saying, thanks for sending them snowbirds down.


 It's always best if you will tickle them on the nose first.... that lets them know that your intentions are friendly. :thumbup:


----------



## Alumacrafty (Feb 4, 2018)

How big of boat do you have? My vehicle says it’s rated for 5k lbs. if you have an open seat I have a Toyota Highlander all ready to go. I am in Destin..


----------



## Alumacrafty (Feb 4, 2018)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> It's always best if you will tickle them on the nose first.... that lets them know that your intentions are friendly. :thumbup:


It’s is always best to use sturdy grippers to grab those beasts. I can handle a snapping turtle but those big 4” crabs are mean SOB. I am targeting them tomorrow. At least I will have something on my line and not just bait. I fell for grab their a.. but I won’t be tickling no nose. I am not completely sure what end the nose is on. Maybe I already tickled it.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Blue crabs in february?


----------



## Alumacrafty (Feb 4, 2018)

Here is one of the monsters.


----------



## Capnmichael (Sep 18, 2015)

Alumacrafty said:


> How big of boat do you have? My vehicle says it’s rated for 5k lbs. if you have an open seat I have a Toyota Highlander all ready to go. I am in Destin..


 its a small boat but currently has the registration out of date since I can't use it or else I would take you out on it. Thanks for the kind offer


----------

